# Immune test when eggsharing?



## Rozay (May 30, 2011)

Hello  
I'm just wondering whether everyone gets immune tesed before egg sharing??
I did egg sharing, in 2008 but I can't remember all the test they had done at the LWC.
I'm currently waiting for my NHS IVF cycle, but I'm abit paronoid now as I've herad so much about
Immune issuses.

Also is immune issues the same as having a weak immune system? Eg always getting colds etc?
Lol I proberly sound really stupid. 

Any advice will be grateful
Rose xxxx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Rose,

They don't test your immunes for egg share, it's chromosomes, hiv, hep b, hep c, etc.

You don't sound stupid at all hun, there is a lot on the net about immune issues atm as it's still quite a new & controversial thing. 
It is actually helpful if your immune system is weaker, as your body won't be able to 'fight' off the embie. I don't understand the ins and outs of it all, but those with immune issues have higher levels of certain cells - like natural killer cells - the higher levels they have the more their body will attack the little embies.

I hope that helps  

Good luck with your cycle, I hope you don't have to wait too long. xx


----------



## Rozay (May 30, 2011)

Hi Honey
Thank you so much for your reply it was very helpful.  
Wow I didn't know having a weak immune system could be a good thing  

Good luck to you too. 
All the best
Rose xxx


----------

